# Acquisition de la propreté



## Marine35 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, sur mes 3 accueillis 2 n’ont plus de couches depuis 10 jours. T fait caca dans sa culotte et ça ne le gêne pas du tout ! Il est allé tout seul dans la salle de bain pour faire pipi sauf qu’il avait fait caca dans son caleçon et m’en a mis partout sur le pot et le carrelage et il s’est rhabillé sans rien dire. Je suis allée pour vider le pot quand j’ai découvert le « cadeau ». J’ai bien cru que j’allais vomir ! Je l’ai déshabillé et douché et j’ai entrepris de tout nettoyer. Le pire a été le caleçon ! Le copain R lui c’est plutôt l’inverse, il a envie de faire caca mais il se retient à en pleurer ! Je l’accompagne sur le pot mais il ne fait pas. Je lui propose de lui mettre une couche pour qu’il fasse dedans mais il refuse et dit qu’il va faire chez lui. À la maison il réclame une couche pour faire caca. Auriez vous des conseils ?


----------



## assmatzam (25 Juillet 2022)

Ces enfants ne sont pas propres 
Donc couches durant la journée


----------



## Petuche (25 Juillet 2022)

Comme assmatzam remettre des couches, ils n'ont pas acquis la propreté, comme ton petit R ça risque de le bloquer. Pour moi un enfant est propre quand il demande où que de lui même il va sur le pot. Sinon je leur mets les couches ou en expliquant aux PE que ce n'est pas possible, on oblige un enfant à être propre, il faut le déclic.. .


----------



## abelia (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, comme assmatzam ces enfants ne sont pas prêts ! Moi je remets les couches.


----------



## LadyA. (25 Juillet 2022)

Je remets des couches,  si le p.e ne veut pas, il garde son gamin.


----------



## Marine35 (25 Juillet 2022)

Ils ont 3 ans tous les 2 et rentrent à l’école en septembre. Pour le pipi ils demandent/vont tout seul. S’ils continuent à porter une couche h24 comment peuvent-ils être « propres » ?


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Juillet 2022)

En général, avant de retirer les couches, on mets des couches culottes et on propose à l'enfant d'aller au pot régulièrement...puis l'enfant va commencer à percevoir de lui même quand il a envie d'y aller et il demandera. Ensuite quand la couche culotte est de plus en plus sèche et que l'enfant fait bien dans le pot (sur sa demande) et bien on enlève la couche culotte....mais tout cela se fait en concertation avec les parents... Si un parent m'amène son enfant sans couche alors que l'étape du pot n'a pas été débutée avec la couche culotte.... c'est hors de question.


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Juillet 2022)

Mettre une couche à l'enfant pour faire ses selles est une très mauvaise habitude à donner à l'enfant et il aura du mal à revenir en arrière après et à faire autrement.....j'ai récupéré une petite fille qui avait cette habitude et ça a été très compliqué pour qu'elle fasse ses selles dans les toilettes


----------



## Ariv42 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
je dis encore une fois que comme l'école est obligatoire en septembre l'année des 3 ans, l'école doit prendre les enfants même si ils ne sont pas propres


----------



## Sandrine2572 (25 Juillet 2022)

Nounou 22 j ai eu il y a 1 an un enfant a qui il fallait une couche pour faire ses selles 

Pour le pipi aucun soucis il allait au toilette 

Pour les selles il demandait une couche aussi bien chez moi que chez ses parents . On lui mettait il allait se cacher dans un petit coin et faisait son caca . Ça a durée plusieurs mois et de lui même il a fini par aller faire des selles au WC 

Si on lui mettait pas une couche il était capable de se retenir plusieurs jours ce qui était absolument pas bon et l enfant a absolument pas du tout été perturbée


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Juillet 2022)

Ben ça dépend des enfants car j'ai eu le cas de cette petite fille qui refusait de faire ailleurs que dans une couche....et une maman qui m'avait demandé conseil pour le fils de son frère qui avait exactement le même souci. Je ne pourrai conseiller de mettre une couche juste pour que l'enfant fasse ses selles ....si les parents en viennent à cela c'est que l'enfant n'est pas prêt tout simplement. J'ai eu trois enfants moi même et jamais je n'ai eu besoin de mettre une couche pour les selles


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Juillet 2022)

Perso je trouve que les enfants sont de plus en plus en retard pour la propreté et je ne suis pas la seule à le ressentir ! mon petit aura 3 ans en octobre mais le pot ne l'intéresse pas du tout il se plait dans son caca cela ne le gène absolument pas rien à battre ... par contre il peut rester sur le pot mais se retient de faire et çà le bloque pour faire après ... un bébé va arriver bientôt chez lui donc je ne sais pas ce que cela va donner mais ici je lâche l'affaire car il ne VEUT pas ! plus que 2 semaines avec lui je sais que je n'y arriverais pas reste au papa qui va prendre son congés avec la maman alors propre pour la rentrée en maternelle ? à voir !!! je plains les ATSEM qui devront s'occuper de tous ces petits qui auront encore des couches ... école à 3 ans oblige ...


----------



## Nounou22 (25 Juillet 2022)

Les écoles refusent les enfants pas propres, que la loi les oblige à les prendre à 3 ans ou pas ne change absolument pas la politique des écoles sur ce point. Et les mairies soutiennent les écoles car chez nous dans notre commune, il est bien noté que la condition pour que l'enfant soit accepté à l'école est la propreté....


----------



## Marine35 (25 Juillet 2022)

Angele1982 même constat depuis quelques années l’acquisition de la propreté est de plus en plus tardive


----------



## Leeanna (25 Juillet 2022)

Je pense qu'ils sont de moins en moins continent tôt car maintenant les couches sont très absorbantes, et l'enfant n'a pas envie d'arrêter son jeu pour aller aux toilettes. 
J'ai eu le coup plusieurs fois avec des enfants de 5/6 quand je travaillais dans une grande chaîne de restaurants, lors des anniversaires certains faisaient pipi dans les structures de jeux car pas envie de perdre du temps pour aller aux toilettes.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 je pensais donc à tord qu'ils prenaient même les enfants avec les couches ! il y a bien des années la directrice de l'école et qui avaient les maternelles refusaient les enfants non propres mais à cette époque les enfants l'étaient plus rapidement ... la PMI nous dit qu'il ne faut pas mettre un enfant sur le pot tant qu'il ne le réclame pas çà me fait doucement rigoler mais bon mode oblige !!! pour mon second fils que j'ai élevé je l'ai mis à 15 mois sur le pot et jamais d'accident de grosse commission dans la couche il ne supportait pas et total propre jour et nuit pour ses 2 ans ...


----------



## violetta (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
 Et oui, même constat, les enfants sont propres de plus en plus tard.
Aujourd'hui, il est courant de voir des enfants a 3 ans avec une couche, et qui d'ailleurs la plupart du temps sont propres juste avant la rentrée.
Il y a quelques années, les enfants étaient propres a 2 ans voire 18 mois.
Allez hop, tout le monde au pot....c'était pratique courante.


----------



## violetta (25 Juillet 2022)

Et moi aussi mes enfants étaient propres a 2 ans.
Aujourd'hui, on aborde ce passage différement.
En ce moment j'accueille une petite qui a 2 ans et demi et qui refuse le pot ou les toilettes que se soit  chez ses parents ou chez moi...ça me perturbe un peu, je l'avoue, c'est la première fois que je suis confrontée à ça, mais on la laisse tranquille....les parents s'inquiète un peu, j'essaie de les rassurer....
ça va le faire cet été....j'espère !
Ben oui, moi aussi je suis de l'ancienne génération alors parfois je m'interroge ????


----------



## Titine15 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour
Les écoles les acceptent mais sans couches et avec beaucoup de tenues de rechange 
Bonne après-midi


----------



## Marine35 (25 Juillet 2022)

Par chez moi la plupart des écoles n’acceptent pas les enfants avec couche sauf une école privée


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (25 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Içi les maternelles acceptent les enfants avec couches. Eh oui, les communes ont même réinvesti dans des tables à langer.
Ne pas oublier que dans certaines communes, il  y a des zones d'éducation prioritaires et que les enfants sont scolarisés dès 2ans et demi, voire plus tôt dans certains cas.


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Juillet 2022)

Violetta nous sommes d'accord ...


----------



## angèle1982 (25 Juillet 2022)

2 ans 1/2 bien trop tôt les pauvres petits !!!😏


----------



## violetta (25 Juillet 2022)

Voyez angèle que nous ne sommes pas toujours en désaccord ! Lol


----------



## Lolotte972 (29 Juillet 2022)

J’ai une petite également qui rentre à l’école en septembre.
A la maison je suis obligé de lui demandé régulièrement si elle veut aller faire pipi c’est toujours non je lui dit que l’on s’assoit sur le pot on li un livre et ont vois ce que sa donne à chaque fois elle fait sauf caca qui est toujours dans la culotte quand j’en parle a la maison elle me dit c’est étonnant car nous a la maison elle est propre jamais accident elle réclame d’elle même ( j’avoue que je n’y crois pas du tout ) elle me dit les seuls accidents que l’on peut avoir c’est quand elle revient de chez vous …. Heu comment le prendre….😅😅😂😂😂
Bah vivement l’école ont vas bien voir ce que sa va donner


----------



## chantal01 (29 Juillet 2022)

bonjour,

s'il n'est pas propre je ne comprend pas qu'il n'est pas de couche, chez moi hors de question de ne pas avoir de couches si l'enfant ne demande pas ou n'y va pas seul, c'est moi qui décide quand l'enlever chez moi, la j'en ai 2 qui rentre à l'école en sept et aucun de propre, c'est non catégorique. pareil chez les parents, et comme l'école est obligatoire à 3 ans les écoles ont obligation de les accepté (angèle 1982). bonne journée


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Juillet 2022)

Et bien Lolotte perso je le prendrais mal c'est quoi cette réflexion à 2 balles ??? j'espère que vous ne l'avez plus après ?


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Juillet 2022)

Il ne faut surtout pas se prendre la tête avec l'acquisition de la "propreté" tout simplement parce que ce n'est pas un apprentissage . Mon petit qui est parti à 3ans ne fait pas dans le pot que dans ses couches culottes. Nous avons fait des passages au pot avec les explications qui vont bien a quoi sert le pot qu'en grandissant on quitte la couche etc et bien le tout avec des grands sourires mais hors de question de passer sa vie sur un pot. D'autant que le petit m'a clairement dit qu'il fait pipi pot avec papa. Alors là un truc entre hommes je ne peux rien à l'affaire.
Tous les petits dont je me suis occupés ont été propres à 2 ans 2ans et demi. Et parfois d'abord chez nous avant chez les parents qui couraient après le temps. J'ai eu des petits qui ne portaient plus de couche chez  nous et en mettaient une pour repartir. Ne surtout pas se contrarier si un petit est propre dans une maison et pas  dansl'autre ça arrive et  il est sur la bonne voie.


----------



## Lolotte972 (29 Juillet 2022)

Alors non je ne l’ai pas mal pris sa m’a juste fait sourire de voir cette maman ce mentir a elle même 😂😂😂😂
Il est vrai qu’un enfant peut être propre à un endroit et pas à un autre mais là je c’est que ce n’ai pas le cas car quand c’est le papa qui récupère T de temps en temps je lui en parle de la propreté et lui même l’avoue qu’elle arrête pas de faire pipi partout en voiture sur le canapé etc et que quand elle joue elle ne veut pas démordre….
Donc je c’est pas pourquoi des parents ont honte de dire que l’apprentissage est dure et difficile à gérer par moment.
Moi quand la petite fait pipi à la maison elle me demande si je vais lui acheté un cadeau parce que maman me fait des cadeaux 🧐🧐🧐🧐


----------



## nounoucat1 (29 Juillet 2022)

C'est sur qu'être propre c'est ne plus porter de couche et faire pipi partout! Je laisse cette notion et ce plaisir de ruiner son intérieur aux parents! Non imagine une assmat qui a 4 petits s'ils ne portent pas de couche pour devenir propre la maison sentirait un peu fort ! Un truc a se voir retirer l'agrément pour manque d'hygiène.


----------



## Lolotte972 (29 Juillet 2022)

Je suis tout a fait d’accord avec toi @nounoucat1 vivement l’école 😅


----------



## Doudoulib (30 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour à tous, 
Le constat est fait les enfants sont propre de plus en plus tard. 
De mon côté j’ai connu un petit de 4 ans qui mettait des couches juste pour les selles, la difficulté réside dans le ressenti de l’enfant au moment des selles (cette sensation de perdre ces organes ça fait peur).
Maine35 dans ce que tu dis t’es deux petits ne sont pas prêt il faut que le PE comprennent qu’ils n’ont aucun pouvoir sur la propreté pour R peut-être que chez lui il y a un rituel pour les selles (à voir) les PE de nos jours inventent beaucoup de choses.
Un des PE de chez moi m’a demandé de suivre son enfant et dès que je vois qu’il fait un besoin de le mettre sur le pot 🤔🤜🏾


----------



## liline17 (30 Juillet 2022)

ah, ben, oui, excellente idée, de suivre partout l'enfant, ça ne va pas le stresser et puis, c'est pas comme si on n'avait que lui à gérer.
Un PE qui voulait que je garde toute la journée son enfant, dans les bras, car elle était enrhumée, je lui ai dit que pour ça, je ne devait plus garder qu'elle et comme j'avais 4 accueillis, il devrait multiplier le salaire par 4, ça l'a calmé.


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Juillet 2022)

Les PE n'y arrivent pas avec leur enfant mais en plus il faudrait faire comme si on n'avait que le leur à gérer !!! ben non çà ne marche pas comme çà ... ou alors ils prennent une personne à leur domicile et la paieront bcq plus chère ... bonne réponse Liline à votre PE !!! à un moment çà les calme ...


----------



## Chris (31 Juillet 2022)

Dans mon village ils prennent les enfants à 2 ans à l'école,  j'en ai 2 qui rentrent en septembre et qui ont à peine  2ans et demi , du coup les parents me font enlever la  couche.  C'est la  galère ils font pipi partout, ça soûle surtout quand un bébé vient patauger dedans . Il est vrai qu'ils sont moins précoce pour la propreté


----------



## Merlu33 (31 Juillet 2022)

début seulement il y a 10 jours, il y aura des accidents ca c'est sur,
 pour moi, celui qui fait caca sans rien dire, je luis remetrais une couche, et lui proposerais souvant le pot...et l autre qui se retient, pareil, car je pense qu ilà ne sont pas encore tout a fait près et ca va aller tres vite ...

un de mes trois a eu sa couche sèche souvent pendant 2 semaines, j ai alors demander aux PE qu on compense la propreté, il à alors  2 ans et demi... c est vrais qu il y a eu quelques accidents, mais là il est complétement propre pour la rentré de septembre.


----------



## abelia (31 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir, alors pour moi l'école à 2 ans, 2 ans 1/2 je trouve cela trop tôt !!


----------



## Griselda (1 Août 2022)

Se faire dessus ou refuser de faire au point de se retenir, dans les 2 cas c'est un problème.

Cette acquisition peut souvent être un peu plus complexe pour les selles qui impressionnent l'enfant, l'inquiètent.

Proposer la couche à celui qui se retient est la bonne chose à faire car il faut absolument éviter de rentrer dans la blague de la constipation volontaire et chronique. Si encore il arrive à avoir un rythme physio où il n'a besoin de faire caca que la matin ou le soir, quand il est chez lui, pourquoi pas mais le laisser toute la journée à se retenir n'est par contre pas du tout à faire. Mieux vaut alors remettre la couche chez toi pour l'instant et les PE l'aideront à passer l'étape durant leurs congés, tranquille à la maison.

Celui qui se fait dessus sans rien dire, même combat. Attention ce n'est pas parce qu'il ne dit rien que ça ne le gêne pas. Possible qu'il ne dise rien parce qu'il a peur de se faire réprimander. Pour peu que son Parent ait insister à lui demander "pourquoi n'as tu pas demander à le faire au pot", c'est suffisant pour bloquer le truc.


----------

